# MISC | Threeway intersection station?



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

Has a station ever been built along a line but where one line ends? 
And where the train can stop and pick up people in either way the train is going (west/north, west/east, North/end, North/east and so on)










Hope you get what I mean.


----------



## quashlo (Jun 14, 2008)

You may need to clarify exactly what you want to see...
A track layout that looks exactly like that would be fairly rare, as it's simply not practical to have those kinds of curves at a station... It's more common to see simpler arrangements like these that consume less space, with some movements enabled via track switches or reversing the train's direction:










Even in the example at left, you could basically eliminate the second half of the loop by just reversing the train's direction.

That being said, the original layout for Nishinomiya Kitaguchi Station (西宮北口駅) in Japan is a reasonably close match, and I wouldn't be surprised if there's other examples elsewhere, probably on older railways and probably with smaller rolling stock capable of tighter curves, like interurbans or street railways.









http://imazukko.sakura.ne.jp/nishinomiya-style/blog/imazukko/E1.html


----------



## K_ (Jan 5, 2010)

1772 said:


> Has a station ever been built along a line but where one line ends? And where the train can stop and pick up people in either way the train is going (west/north, west/east, North/end, North/east and so on) Hope you get what I mean.


 Have a look at Sargans (on google maps) but this uses a loop, rather than a triangle. Trains from the branch line can enter that station from both sides, and continue on the main line in both directions. But for complicated station layouts nothing probably beats Clapham Junction...

Edit: the loop on the left in the above post is indeed exactly how Sargans is, and how Zug (also in Switzerland) used to be.


----------



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

El Berrón, Spain, is similar to Nishinomiya Kitaguchi:

https://maps.google.ch/maps?q=Ovied...rias,+Principado+de+Asturias,+Spagna&t=k&z=19

Then there are private local railways that built a station perpendicular to a mainline:

https://maps.google.ch/maps?q=Rovat...r=Rovato,+Brescia,+Lombardia,+Italia&t=k&z=18 (Rovato, Italy)

Another example is Arth Goldau (Y-shaped main line + 90° rack railway)

https://maps.google.ch/maps?q=Arth-...823&oq=Arth+Goldau&t=k&hnear=Arth-Goldau&z=18

Berlin Ostkreuz used to have a track chord linking the lines to the west and to the south, with a platform. As there were a single platform and a single track, it was used in one direction only. Like El Berrón, but on a smaller scale.

https://maps.google.ch/maps?q=Berli...3&oq=Berlino&hnear=Berlino,+Germania&t=k&z=18

Vienna used to have a station with two groups of terminal tracks, built at nearly 90°.


----------



## 3737 (Jul 1, 2009)

I think the netherlands has two of those kind of train stations altough they don't have a dead end.
Amsterdam Duivendrecht.

Amsterdam Sloterdijk


----------



## flierfy (Mar 4, 2008)

1772 said:


> Has a station ever been built along a line but where one line ends?
> And where the train can stop and pick up people in either way the train is going (west/north, west/east, North/end, North/east and so on)
> 
> 
> ...


It is rather complicated and actually not needed to fit a single station into some kind of a triangle junction. If you provide tracks for all kind of movements there is a significantly reduced need for interchanges which begs the question why to build a station in such a junction when stations around the junction are way simpler to operate.


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

quashlo said:


> ...
> That being said, the original layout for Nishinomiya Kitaguchi Station (西宮北口駅) in Japan is a reasonably close match, and I wouldn't be surprised if there's other examples elsewhere, probably on older railways and probably with smaller rolling stock capable of tighter curves, like interurbans or street railways.
> 
> 
> ...


That's pretty much exactly what I was looking for! 
Thanks.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Siu Hong LRT station is like that.










Here is what it looks like today.

https://maps.google.com/maps?ll=22.4125,113.978611&q=loc:22.4125,113.978611&hl=en&t=m&z=15


----------



## da_scotty (Nov 4, 2008)

Den Haag has sort of an arrangment like that! The railway stations HS/Laan van NOI/Central are really close to each other!


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Ludwigshafen (Rhein) Hbf in Germany also comes close.
http://goo.gl/maps/9Kuxx


This is the actual layout without looking at cargo tracks that also run over and along the station. 











in a real map









http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ludwigshafen_(Rhein)_Hauptbahnhof


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

I did a little more detailed version of the station. Also, I'm thinking of it as a subterranian station; like an airport station. 

As you can see, If one goes into the middle "island" he has access to almost all of the platforms, the other ones are available through other decents & bridges.


----------

